# About Ruben Diaz Andalusian Flavor record



## rubendiaz (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.rdiaz.org/rdbegining.html
I am so honoured that the great artist Kai Eckhardt
(member of to mention some: Steps Ahead, Vital Information, John Mclaughlin Trio etc)
likes my new record and comment like this:


----------

